# Hello from Washington State



## Rusker (Aug 22, 2007)

Hi I'm Henry from Washington State. I'm probably one of the younger guys on here? I was born in '77. 

I'm an Air Force brat and I've always been into WW2 planes and WW2 in general but only until recently have I REALLY gotten into it. I went to visit Pearl Harbor in the spring and ever since I've been reading various books (just finished _FlyBoys_..wow), and planning other vacations around WW2 sites. 

"Honey we should go to Europe!"  

I really look forward to learning from this forum. From what I've seen so far I'm in for a treat.


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 22, 2007)

Welcome Rusker from lovely Seattle.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 22, 2007)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 22, 2007)

Welcome from sunny Scotland......wait, I'm in Sweden visiting family and friends.....sorry!


----------



## Erich (Aug 22, 2007)

welcome to another NW'estner from another NW'estner, and yes you need to go visit Europe


----------



## ToughOmbre (Aug 22, 2007)

Welcome....I hope to make it to Pearl Harbor someday myself.


----------



## Catch22 (Aug 22, 2007)

Welcome! I think I'm a bit younger, '91.


----------



## Njaco (Aug 22, 2007)

Hello from the Right Coast!! It feels like Seattle around here right now!


----------



## ccheese (Aug 22, 2007)

Hello Henry:

The book "Flyboys" was an outstanding book, read it a short time ago.
I think the USMC should have taken Ichi Jima off the map.

Welcome to the forum. You may be one of the youngest, but I'm
the oldest (active) member. I was 43 when you were born !

Enjoy....

Charles


----------



## DOUGRD (Aug 22, 2007)

Welcome Rusker! I vote for the Europe trip also. Been to Germany three times and just can't wait to go back. Ever hear of the Bridge at Remegan? (Probably didn't spell that right) I went there a few years ago. Unreal! Cologne was also inspiring. Can't believe the Allies bombed the city into rumble but the cathedral was virtually untouched, and the train station they were trying to knock out is right next door. You can throw a rock from one to the other!


----------



## mkloby (Aug 23, 2007)

Welcome from Pensacola


----------



## Wurger (Aug 23, 2007)

Hallo from the Europe.


----------



## v2 (Aug 23, 2007)

Wurger said:


> Hallo from the Europe.



... especially from Poland


----------



## comiso90 (Aug 23, 2007)

Rusker said:


> Hi I'm Henry from Washington State. I'm probably one of the younger guys on here? I was born in '77.
> 
> I'm an Air Force brat and I've always been into WW2 planes and WW2 in general but only until recently have I REALLY gotten into it. I went to visit Pearl Harbor in the spring and ever since I've been reading various books (just finished _FlyBoys_..wow), and planning other vacations around WW2 sites.
> 
> ...



Welcome.

where were u stationed during your "Brat status"?

.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 23, 2007)

Poland ROCKS!!!


----------



## trackend (Aug 23, 2007)

Welcome Rusker


----------



## Rusker (Aug 27, 2007)

comiso90 said:


> Welcome.
> 
> where were u stationed during your "Brat status"?
> 
> .



-Mass
-New Hampshire (Pease AFB)
-Texas (Reese AFB)

..and I was born in the Azores (Portugal) @ Lajes Field, and returned when I was older. 

Any of you in Europe been to the Azores Islands?


----------



## trackend (Aug 27, 2007)

No cant say I have Rusker looks an interesting place though


----------



## ccheese (Aug 27, 2007)

I passed thru Lajes, Azores coming back to the states in late 1955.
All I saw was the canteen and the PX, and lotsa ocean.

Charles


----------



## mosquitoman (Aug 27, 2007)

Welcome, and don't worry about being young- I'm not even 22 yet.


----------



## Wildcat (Aug 27, 2007)

Welcome to the site Rusker.


----------



## Bf109_g (Aug 28, 2007)

Hi there and welcome to the forum, Rusker.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 28, 2007)

mosquitoman said:


> Welcome, and don't worry about being young- I'm not even 22 yet.



Almost 22?! WOW that's OLD!!


----------



## mosquitoman (Aug 28, 2007)

Ha ha ha


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 28, 2007)

Bet he never shows up again...


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 29, 2007)

Hello Rusker, welcome to the site from down under...yes another Aussie...jeez if 22 is old I'm heading towards ancient....


----------



## Rusker (Aug 29, 2007)

Wayne Little said:


> Hello Rusker, welcome to the site from down under...yes another Aussie...jeez if 22 is old I'm heading towards ancient....



I'm feeling the same way now.. haha I just turned 30.


----------



## Rusker (Aug 29, 2007)

Matt308 said:


> Bet he never shows up again...



me?


----------



## Marcel (Aug 29, 2007)

Well I'm from 1975, so I'm not that much older either. Oh and welcome from ancient Europe


----------



## Rusker (Aug 29, 2007)

Really glad to see that many members on the board are from Europe.


----------



## Emac44 (Sep 1, 2007)

G'day Henry. From an Older Former Royal Australian Air Force (RAAF Brat). Nothing wrong with being an AirForce Brat mate least you don't get tired feet or wet feet from being Navy or Army Brat. And if you 20 somethings feel bloody old. Hell I will ring up Social Security and get them to order your wheelchairs and BLIND guide dogs for you


----------



## Rusker (Sep 2, 2007)

Hahahahahahaha


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 3, 2007)

I might only be nearing 30 but my 6 years in the Army made my body feel like it was 55!


----------



## mkloby (Sep 3, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I might only be nearing 30 but my 6 years in the Army made my body feel like it was 55!



Damn military ages your body at 3 times the normal rate! 8 times if you're a grunt!


----------



## trackend (Sep 4, 2007)

Few years down the road and when you're your 50 + those little niggles you picked up start biting back


----------



## Emac44 (Sep 7, 2007)

trackend said:


> Few years down the road and when you're your 50 + those little niggles you picked up start biting back



Biting back Trackend. Those bloody Niggles are launching a full scale attack. Along with the Royal Wrinkle Infantry Battlion and Fusilers


----------

